# Fly Down



## bLux

Ciao a tutti! 

Ho una curiosità: mi sono sempre chiesta se la frase "_Fly Down"_ può essere usata come nell'italiano _Non ti gasare, Non te la tirare, ecc..._
Lo sento spesso usare da italiani con questo senso. E' corretto in inglese? E' usato?

Grazie a tutti in anticipo


----------



## Murphy

Puoi mettere in contesto le due espressioni italiane?  Così possiamo dire se corrispondono


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Murphy said:


> Puoi mettere in contesto le due espressioni italiane?  Così possiamo dire se corrispondono



Paul: Sono sicuro che io potrei bere 20 pinte di birra senza essere ubriaco!
        I bet I could have 20 pints of brown without even getting pissed!

Mike: Fly down amico! se bevessi 20 pinte saresti devastato!
        XX          mate! If you had 20 pints, you'd be wasted!


----------



## Murphy

Paulfromitaly said:


> Paul: Sono sicuro che io potrei bere 20 pinte di birra senza essere ubriaco!
> I bet I could have 20 pints of brown without even getting pissed!
> 
> Mike: Fly down amico! se bevessi 20 pinte saresti devastato!
> XX mate! If you had 20 pints, you'd be wasted!


 
I've never heard "fly down" used in this way.  Maybe it's an americanism, or perhaps I'm the wrong generation

There are plenty of other expression you could use:

Calm down!
Get real!
Don't exaggerate!
You must be joking!
Leave it out!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Murphy said:


> I've never heard "fly down" used in this way. Maybe it's an *A*mericanism,


Not to my knowledge.

Elisabetta


----------



## Paulfromitaly

I think "fly down" is simply a literal translation of the Italian expression "vola basso!" that was translated into English and then became quite used also as "fly down! abbassa le ali!".

We tell someone to "fly down" when they are being a bigass.


----------



## M_07

Mai sentito dire "vola basso" In Italia, forse stiamo trasformando il nostro italiano.
Io direi: stai calmo.....


----------



## Einstein

Aha! Something to add to the list of false anglicisms (montgomery, tilt, flipper etc.).


----------



## tinauser

marzia07 said:


> Mai sentito dire "vola basso" In italia, forse stiamo trasformando il nostro italiano.
> Io direi: stai calmo.....


 

Volare basso è un'espressione che si usa,ma non nello stesso modo di fly down...che forse è più simile al nostro (ormai obsoleto) abbassa la cresta.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

tinauser said:


> Volare basso è un'espressione che si usa,ma non nello stesso modo di fly down...che forse è più simile al nostro (ormai obsoleto) abbassa la cresta.



Dalle mie parti

Fly down = vola basso = abbassa la cresta.


----------



## bLux

Scusate se posto adesso, ma ero in pausa pranzo 

Per _Fly Down_ sì, intendo qualcosa come _Non te la tirare, Vai tra, Calmati, Abbassa la cresta ecc... _Ma in modo scherzoso.

L'esempio di Paulfromitaly va bene, proverò a farne uno anch'io... Vediamo....

_C'è una ragazza per strada con atteggiamenti "poco simpatici", diremmo noi che "se la tira"... Una persona la vede e dice: "Oh, guarda quella... (Ma) Fly Down!!!" _

La prima volta che ho sentito da un mio amico questo "modo di dire" mi ha divertito un sacco... E ho cominciato ad usarlo anch'io. Ma adesso mi è venuta la curiosità se sia solo una traduzione di "vola basso" (che si dice ma non è molto comune) oppure esiste veramente anche in inglese o americano. Semplice curiosità.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Leggendo un vecchio thread ho trovato anche:

Get down a peg or two!


----------



## Niki87

Personalmente da molto l'idea di un modo di dire locale, perché io non l'ho mai sentito prima...
Spesso i giovani traducono un modo di dire italiano in inglese letteralmente per renderlo più interessante e d'effetto, quindi penso che questo sia uno di quei casi...
Solo un'idea personale eh 

Niki


----------



## Syd shines

Just one more note:

"_Vola basso, sfiora il sasso!_"

is a typical Emilian saying.


----------



## baldpate

In another thread, I have seen "vola basso" translated as "get off your high horse", but in the example dialogue cited by Paul (post #3) I don't think it's appropriate (the 20-pint claim is an idle boast, not a persistant attitude of moral superiority).  

In such a circumstance, I would say either

"*Come off it*, mate! ..." or
"*Don't give me that*, mate!"

or I would use one of Murphy's excellent offerings in post #4

PS: Paul - regarding "Get down a peg or two", the original expression, which I'm sure you know, is "to take somebody down a peg or two"; but I don't believe I've ever heard it used as an imperative, "get down ... !".


----------



## prowlerxpla

In italiano si dice anche "stai manzo!"


----------



## tinauser

prowlerxpla said:


> In italiano si dice anche "stai manzo!"


 
Bhè,italiano non direi 

however "Stai manzo!" was also used in my city...it came from

Stai tranquillo --> stai tranzillo --> stai tranzo --> stai manzo ...

Funny


----------



## Stiannu

I thought _manzo_ came from _mansueto_.


----------



## fredpox

Stiannu said:


> I thought _manzo_ came from _mansueto_.


Sure. It is the proper term it comes from. Since cows are calm..or so they should be 

bye
P


----------



## housecameron

tinauser said:


> Bhè, italiano non direi


 
Concordo, e la boccio in questo contesto


----------



## Nokta Ombro

So please, let me understand. Is "fly down" a false-english phrase? If I use it in an english-speaking country will I be understood?


----------



## Saoul

Sì Nokta Ombro, "Fly Down" è solo una traduzione letterale di "Vola basso". In nessun paese anglofono viene usata questa espressione, in questa accezione, dunque non verresti compreso.


----------



## Nokta Ombro

Perfetto, grazie Saoul


----------



## TimLA

Nokta Ombro said:


> So please, let me understand. Is "fly down" a false-english phrase? If I use it in an english-speaking country will I be understood?


 
It looks like it's use is limited to Eurpean English speakers - in this particular context.

But "fly down" can be used in at least two other situations.

You're in Milan now? I'm in Rome, why don't you fly down to meet me? (...volare a Roma).
Your fly is down! (hai la patta aperta)


----------



## mapica

Salve, nel gergo dell'aviazione americana si dice fly down? Con che significato? Grazie a tutti


----------



## TimLA

mapica said:


> Salve, nel gergo dell'aviazione americana si dice fly down? Con che significato? Grazie a tutti


 
Sì, si usa, ma hai una frase in particolare?


----------



## mapica

no, volevo solo capire il significato, per me fly down significa volare basso, ma nel gergo aereonautico ha lo stesso significato? mi è stato detto che vuol dire volare alto.....ma volare alto non è fly high?


----------



## CalamaroJoe

Se non ricordo male "Fly down" era uno dei tormentoni di un personaggio comico in TV, mi pare al "Drive in".

Qualcuno mi puo' aiutare a ricordare?


----------



## mapica

TimLA said:


> Sì, si usa, ma hai una frase in particolare?



nel senso di volare alto, ma a me sembra non sia appropriato......sembra sia usato dall'aviazione americana.......probabilmente  con significato diverso di volare alto, ma bensì sgasati....può essere? grazie


----------



## stefano1488

CalamaroJoe said:


> Se non ricordo male "Fly down" era uno dei tormentoni di un personaggio comico in TV, mi pare al "Drive in".
> 
> Qualcuno mi puo' aiutare a ricordare?


 
Sì, hai proprio ragione; era Enzo Braschi, il "paninaro".
Io confermo quel che diceva Paulfromitaly. Anche dalle mie parti si usava "fly down" nel senso di "vola basso, abbassa la cresta", un'espressione che spesso ha equivalenti regionali o locali, anche dialettali.
E' un'espressione volutamente "maccheronica", che serve a darsi scherzosamente un falso tono sofisticato, senza avere alcuna pretesa di essere corretta in inglese.


----------

